# ANYONE commenced FET at GRI



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi there, i have just commenced my 2nd FET today and received my prostap injection, however this time they seem to be doing it differently. The last time my AF arrived approximately after 10days and then i stated 2 x 2mg prognova 3 days later as they handed my a protocol on which to follow, however this time ive not to go back for a scan until the 1st May. Is this not to late?? as my periods will probable arrive within the next 10 days, and will my lining start to build itself up before i take the prognova just find it strange that its all changed within a few months any feedback would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes me!!!!! This is my first Fet at Gri. I got my prostap on the 26th of March and my period started 8 days later, was back yesterday for my scan and bloods, I was then given progynova to start today and brusalin to start on the 19th back on the 23rd to check lining.x


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi wanabmum

Thats fab i wish you all the luck in the world, did they give you a booklet to follow as they gave me one this time or did they tell you exactly what date to come back, just find the strange the first one i did was in jan/feb and they had strict instructions of what i had to follow and i started my prognova 13 days after my prostap injection but this time it will be 20days. Hope it doesnt make to much difference to my lining as it was only 6.3mm so this time they have promised to try and get it as near to 8mm before transfer which i am making sure it is, as the success rate is better. Hope your ok with your fertility drugs speak soon


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

They didn't have any booklets left so just had a sheet with instructions but as they told  me when to come back and  when to take meds i didn't really read the sheet. If you are worried call them and ask ,just explain about last time can't hurt to ask and will put your mind at  rest.Yesterday lining was 3.6 so will see what it is up to on the 23rd they said if it wasn't thick enough they would just keep me going for another week.x


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

oh well fingers crossed its nice and fat on the 23rd i ended up having to take the tablets for an extra week to on my first FET better to be done right well you take care xx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Star sparkle , i had my scan this morning and lining was 11.4.All good to go , have to phone at 2.30 for transfer arrangments.x


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

oh that is fantastic brilliant lining can you recommend anything at all that can make mine a little fatter   , well hopefully this time it will get beyond 6.5mm got my scan next tuesday then will hopefully start my HRT well good luck for your little embi thaw   and get loads of rest sending a hug your way


----------

